# The $40. crop



## The Poet (Dec 13, 2014)

Y'all...

     I have been using 'Canna' nutes for the last 17 months and realized that since I began, 
I have forgotten about fertilizing. 
I veg on Espoma Garden tone and flower on 'Bio-flores'. Period!
{Water them every 3 days}

    Satori is said to not like too much food. 
In fact all of the Mandala strains are said to be that way. 
I give them a cup or two of water then the 5-6 plants a gallon of Bio-Flores. Wait 20 -30 minutes and repeat till it runs out the holes at the bottom of the plastic pots. 
Tilt them over.. {on a piece of 1" x 2"} and after 30 minutes replace the 3 gallon pots in 'the pool'. 

     Well... I believe they don't like too much water either!
They look best and are growing better and faster when they are starved of water. ie. thirsty. 
They don't like their feet wet! 
I don't let them wilt but when the pots are real light when picked up it is time to water them. 
I've never had problems with mold. 
Nutes for vegging cost less than $10. and for flowering about $30. 
Flipped at 20"...=  a nice crop

     So... "Everything is good"

                      {The Samurai on the Charles Bronson movie}


                                                 Thank you...

                                                           The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2014)

Exactly poet, water them let it run through, let them dry and do it again.  You are right they don't like wet feet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2014)

Cannabis does like it's wet and dry periods--this pretty much goes for all strains, not just Mandala strains.  The Espoma products are quite good an I have often recommended both Bio-tone ande Plant-Tone for organic grows.  However, that is also the cost of the GO Box, which lasted me through an entire grow and then some.  You do not have to spend an arm and a leg on nutes.  Thanks.


----------



## The Poet (Dec 21, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> "Cannabis does like it's wet and dry periods"--this pretty much goes for all strains, not just Mandala strains.
> 
> 
> Hemp Goddess,
> ...


----------



## The Poet (Dec 22, 2014)

Y'all,

     Let me elaborate... 
6 plants, at considerably more than an oz each = {6 oz. +} 
I don't weigh it.  It's 3 quart jars per plant, {full but not crowded} x 6, 
or 24 quart jars, ie. a case of quarts! 

   A case of quart jars represents the 6 plants, 5 Satori and one Krystalica. 
And  at better than an oz each, each plant or each... three 3!!! quart jars full of buds cost me $6.60 in nutes. Now I know electricity is $40. a  month but strictly nutes = $40. gets me 24 quart jars of bud.

   That's $6.60 per ounce!
Or $2.20 for a quart jar full of Satori !
I  can't believe it! That's cheaper than the first $8. lid of Mexican,  brick, dirt weed I bought in 1967! 
Satori for $6. an ounce! 
With electricity = $12. an oz or $4/ per quart jar of Satori! Total cost!
Would you give $4. for a quart jar of Satori buds?

   This is Earth Shaking news! 
I'm an old codger, an old Poet and I have learned to grow my own weed! 
After all these years! And I couldn't have done it but for the helpful folks here on the Passion forum.

                                             Thank you...

                                                           The Poet...


----------



## The Poet (Dec 25, 2014)

Yawl,


     I just noticed that my math was off on the last post. 
A case is 12 jars and not 24.
3 quart jars per plant would equal 15 for 5 plants and 18 for 6.
I don't remember how many plants I had now.
Where did I get those numbers? 
I never was good at math.
Merry Christmas


     The Old Poet...?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 25, 2014)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## The Poet (Dec 26, 2014)

Ant,

   My old 35 mm camera I bought in the early 70's when my 110 wore out gave up the ghost after 37-8 years and I am disabled and poor and have not been able to buy a camera yet. I'd like to get one of those digital cameras but I need to save up a little more money. Sorry...


                                             The Poet...


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

The Poet said:


> I  can't believe it! That's cheaper than the first $8. lid of Mexican,  brick, dirt weed I bought in 1967!





priceless!


----------

